# The Malts Took Over The Surf Board



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

In their very first surfing lesson: introduction to surf board. 

Water Lover Fluff started the first Surf Lesson...














Not that I was totally not expecting it, but I am still beyond excited; Day1 of surf lesson went SUPER for Super Snowy & Super Crystal!!!! 

The malts have never seen a surf board before. They are however into dock diving already. They are the smallest water dogs over here. Totally love water sports and anything that has to do with water, so I thought that surfing will be something that will interest them. 

I got a surf board for them & my bro 2 days ago. Yesterday, we went for the malts' very first surf lesson. 

I didn't want to jump into surfing straight away. I always like to break whatever I teach into steps, especially when it comes to this as the malts don't have life jackets yet (They always dived & swam without life jackets, relying on their own body and legs - and were always fine and capable of doing  ... however, with surfing, I plan to take them where very small waves can be found -at certain times/certain spots, very small waves can be found- and for that, I would allow them to do with life jackets on). Anyways, for yesterday's lesson, they didn't require it. it was more of an introduction to surf board kind of lesson. 








They showed no fear from the board. 

It was more of a "this is a surf board. You stay on it, maltese pup. You do not use it as a dock dive surface" sort of lesson (since they already master dock diving & love it so much, but they got my message on the board...look at happy looking boy Snowy <3) 









In addition, it was a "balance on surf" sort of lesson. Moving board on water does require the balance. 









The little tricky part at the very first beginning (after being introduced to surf board) was how to "get on the board". The malts started it by going through its sides. And when they did that in @ first in water, it was slipping at its sides, not having them succeed to get on it








....when all of a sudden, Crystal made her very first jump on the board and stayed balanced!! ALRIGHT!!! yes, the girl started the cool move


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

"I got the balancing part good"


















of course, the day also included the fun swimming time









Happy water dogs



















That's all


----------



## LinzFair (Oct 10, 2010)

Mika lives a very lame and boring life compared to your two. Surfing lessons? Mika doesn't even like balls


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

What fun happy pictures!!!! Snowy and Crystal really are water dogs!!! :aktion033:


I'm still smiling......:thumbsup:


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:blush: Can I live with you and be one of your dogs? WHAT a FUN ADVENTURESOME  life those two live!! :aktion033: Thanks for sharing the pictures and story.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

LinzFair said:


> Mika lives a very lame and boring life compared to your two. Surfing lessons? Mika doesn't even like balls


LOL ... Quick... Hide the PC screen... don't show this to adorable Mika 

Nevertheless, i am suuuuuure that Mika is living the loved and nice life with mommy :wub: 

My two are nut cases :HistericalSmiley: 




The A Team said:


> What fun happy pictures!!!! Snowy and Crystal really are water dogs!!! :aktion033:
> 
> 
> I'm still smiling......:thumbsup:


glad that it made you happy , Pat:chili:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Silkmalteselover said:


> :blush: Can I live with you and be one of your dogs? WHAT a FUN ADVENTURESOME  life those two live!! :aktion033: Thanks for sharing the pictures and story.


Be our guest 

Bare in mind that You will also have to keep up with diving and surfing ^_^

Glad u liked it. Was happy to share with u and everyone else


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Kat, that is so cool!!! I didn't know they were dock diving either! The life of a Kat Malt!!!! Awesome!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Kat, I'm always impressed with the things Snowy and Crystal do and with your pictures but wow! this is way cool!! They both liked it and learned what to do so fast! I can't imagine Tess going near the water :w00t:, Zoey would get in the water but I don't think she'd go for the surf board :w00t:, Emy maybe if I helped her on B).
I can't wait to see their next lesson. 
Loved this!! :thumbsup:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Snowy and Crystal have such a fun life. I thought I was doing good just getting my two to start agility.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Kat, That is so cool to have them surfing. They lead such a fun life with you. It makes my house full of 4 feel very boring compared to the exciting life that Snowy and Crystal have.

Thanks for the wonderful pictures and fun entertainment.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

sophie said:


> Kat, that is so cool!!! I didn't know they were dock diving either! The life of a Kat Malt!!!! Awesome!


Diving is their addiction  



njdrake said:


> Kat, I'm always impressed with the things Snowy and Crystal do and with your pictures but wow! this is way cool!! They both liked it and learned what to do so fast! I can't imagine Tess going near the water :w00t:, Zoey would get in the water but I don't think she'd go for the surf board :w00t:, Emy maybe if I helped her on B).
> I can't wait to see their next lesson.
> Loved this!! :thumbsup:


I was also excited that they got it quick  I am sure Emy can learn it too :chili: Zoey has the chance to also learn  



revakb2 said:


> Snowy and Crystal have such a fun life. I thought I was doing good just getting my two to start agility.


Agility is awesome too :chili: 




lynda said:


> Kat, That is so cool to have them surfing. They lead such a fun life with you. It makes my house full of 4 feel very boring compared to the exciting life that Snowy and Crystal have.
> 
> Thanks for the wonderful pictures and fun entertainment.


Thanks Lynda, I do love to have them experience and learn new stuff :wub:

Glad that u liked it


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Ollie doesn't want to get near any water....except his water bowl occasionally! How did you get them to like the water? We have a house on the river in TN and it would be so nice to have him play in the river.


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Kat this is so awesome!! I love seeing Snowy and Crystal pictures :wub: Surfing Malts are just adorable. I can't wait to see more video of them catching the waves!!!


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks for sharing Kat! I absolutely love to see those water babies of yours. They always look so happy, fulfilled, and full of energy!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I knew we'd be surfing Malts..they're so talented! I love the playing in the sand shots too. Sooo cute!!!! 
People say they're "Hanging 10" when they surf...They need tags that say "Hanging 20" now.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

You never cease to amaze me, Kat! S&C are so lucky to have you as a mom, you are forever challenging them and stimulating them physically and mentally. I KNOW that they are two of the happiest Malts around, certainly the most athletic!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh Wow! that is so amazing Kat. Fantastic photos. What truly lucky Maltese you have to have such an exciting Mummy who does really cool stuff with them.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

LOVE the pics and the video!! :chili: Oh look at those happy faces. And the look of actual pride on Crystal's face after she stayed on the board with her first jump is just the best!! Soooo much fun! Way to go to both Snowy and Crystal. But the girl in me has to say WooHoo to girl power and have just a bit of female pride that it was Crystal who made the first leap unto the board. :thumbsup:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:chili::chili: Kat, there was a 60's song in the US by the Beach Boys called Surfin' Surfari and it goes:

Let's go surfin' now
Everybody's learning how
Come on and safari with me...

That's your Snowy and Crystal Love how at home they feel in water on their boogie board. I noticed that you had the ball on it or attached to it in some shots - what a great idea to entice them. They are amazing and so lucky to have such a cool mom!!B) Can't wait until lesson #2.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Wonderful pics & video Kat!! Your Snowy & Crystal are amazing, and so lucky to have you take them on fun adventures!!!


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Great pictures! it is amazing how much they love the water.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

what fun! those two pups are so lucky to swim and play, they really do have a good time. Can't wait to see their next lesson.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

I enjoyed that very much Kat! You are AMAZING and are raising AMAZING malts!!! I am in awe.


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

OMG!!!! Sooooo adorable!

Sharing this with my son who surfs.......he'll enjoy seeing them : )

It must have been a lot of fun ! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

munchkn8835 said:


> Ollie doesn't want to get near any water....except his water bowl occasionally! *How did you get them to like the water?* We have a house on the river in TN and it would be so nice to have him play in the river.


It all started with Snowy, one day when he dived after my lil brother's toy in the pool. THAT was unexpected and totally surprising. 
With Crystal, however, she learned it through Snowy. She used to observe while he dived. She used to run around the pool trying to get as close to him as possible, until one day, she jumped on her own. 
Let me see if I can find the threads that I shared which have the longer version of "how" it all started with the malts 



jenniferhope423 said:


> Kat this is so awesome!! I love seeing Snowy and Crystal pictures :wub: Surfing Malts are just adorable. I can't wait to see *more video of them catching the waves!!!*


Once we get the life jackets, we will move to catching the waves lesson  and you bet, there will be a video to share ^_^ Glad that you liked this 



RudyRoo said:


> Thanks for sharing Kat! I absolutely love to see those water babies of yours. *They always look so happy, fulfilled, and full of energy!*


awwh and that is what I aim for with these two creatures :wub: :wub: and hope that I do it right for them.
Swimming is a good energy releaser for them. You find them resting nicely after that 



michellerobison said:


> I knew we'd be surfing Malts..they're so talented! I love the playing in the sand shots too. Sooo cute!!!!
> People say they're "Hanging 10" when they surf...They need tags that say "Hanging 20" now.:HistericalSmiley:


Aren't malts awesome?! They got the looks, brain and talent. We are being owned by the best breed out there :chili:

haha and I guess that S&C probably do need new tags :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Bonnie's Mommie said:


> You never cease to amaze me, Kat! S&C are so lucky to have you as a mom, you are forever challenging them and stimulating them physically and mentally. I KNOW that they are two of the happiest Malts around, certainly the most athletic!


I do love to spend the time with them, especially that they do enjoy these learning sessions & love to interract with you :wub: Just heart warming :wub:



silverhaven said:


> Oh Wow! that is so amazing Kat. Fantastic photos. What truly lucky Maltese you have to have such an exciting Mummy who does really cool stuff with them.


Glad that you liked it Maureen 
I had the idea to teach them how to surf around one month ago, but then didn't get around actually doing it (got busy), until Jessica (Harry and Stella's mommy) reminded me of it with a video she shared with me of surfing pups. So thought that either we start learning it now, or never  and here is their first lesson ;-)



Crystal&Zoe said:


> LOVE the pics and the video!! :chili: Oh look at those happy faces. And the look of actual pride on Crystal's face after she stayed on the board with her first jump is just the best!! Soooo much fun! Way to go to both Snowy and Crystal. But the girl in me has to say WooHoo to girl power and have just a bit of female pride that *it was Crystal who made the first leap unto the board.* :thumbsup:


:w00t: I have to admit that it took us by surprise to see her starting it. Among these two malts, it is always Snowy who starts and leads them. Not to getting on the surfing board though. Crystal rocked it :chili: and she kept on getting on over and over and over lol giving Snowy fewer numbers of "getting on the board". He kept on swimming next to the board whenever she was on it lol


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

That's awesome, Kat!
I can't believe you now have surfer dogs! 
Very cool! B)

I was just checking SM really quick before bed, and I told myself I wasn't going to post, BUT then I see new Kat pics and Snowy and Crystal are SURFING! :aktion033:
So of course I had to post! :blush: To tell you how neat that is, and they look like they will be pros in no time!
Hang Ten! :thumbsup:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

How great were those photos. Snowy and Crystal are such clever, gorgeous little malts. I wish my two liked the water.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> :chili::chili: Kat, there was a 60's song in the US by the Beach Boys called Surfin' Surfari and it goes:
> 
> Let's go surfin' now
> Everybody's learning how
> ...


Enjoyed reading the song lyrics, Sue  that sure fits S&C ^_^
@words in bold - yup. that was the idea behind it as a start (breaking what I teach into steps  so first, get them to figure out what to do. Since it is something so new to them, You gotta have their drive level to be high, keeping in mind to make it fun at the same time. always work with mine. Then, gradually, remove it with them already figured it out) 


Harley & Dakotas Mum said:


> Wonderful pics & video Kat!! Your Snowy & Crystal are amazing, and so lucky to have you take them on fun adventures!!!


Seeing them happy, makes me happy :wub:
Glad that you liked it, Jac 


cyndrae said:


> Great pictures! it is amazing how much they love the water.


They sure are water pups 



Maglily said:


> what fun! those two pups are so lucky to swim and play, they really do have a good time. Can't wait to see their next lesson.


I looked at local stores. The one that normally have life jackets for small pups, have them out of stock at the moment 
I think I will end up ordering them online. Need them for lesson2 =)


MoonDog said:


> I enjoyed that very much Kat! You are AMAZING and are raising AMAZING malts!!! I am in awe.


awwh thanks. I do try my best and do hope that I am doing ok for them :wub:


joyomom said:


> OMG!!!! Sooooo adorable!
> 
> Sharing this with my son who surfs.......he'll enjoy seeing them : )
> 
> It must have been a lot of fun ! Thanks for sharing!


yay  glad to know that your son can also enjoy these ^_^


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Canada said:


> That's awesome, Kat!
> *I can't believe you now have surfer dogs*!
> Very cool! B)
> 
> ...


When some other dog owners saw the malts do that, they were impressed with the *breed* as a whole too. I could not help it. Maltese ARE the best :chili: @SM, you can find all those awesome malts too :wub:
I have to say that there was plenty of cleaning/bathing work required for the malts after this. I knew that, but heck was ready for it. I can work for them as much as required if it meant to see them happy, learning something new. I do love them so much :wub: It is crazy sometimes when I think about how small a creature is in size but is loved big time by the humans :wub: 
I have to admit, there are days where the malts get to do nothing (mostly when I am out or not with them), but weekends are best for these sort of stuff. I make sure to add "time for the malts" in my schedule  



Kara said:


> How great were those photos. Snowy and Crystal are such clever, gorgeous little malts. I wish my two liked the water.


I do love these pictures in your siggie  :wub: :wub: If they don't like the water, I love the fact that they don't mind being at a beach =)


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Lovely photos kat


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Kat, your beautiful malts are just amazing as are your wonderful and fun to see pics!!!!! You are a fantastic malt mamma :chili:.


----------



## malteserus (Mar 9, 2009)

:aktion033: Role models!!! I played the video for Harry & Stella! They were so focused while watching it! :thumbsup: Very good photos! Would love to see them in person! :wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

jodublin said:


> Lovely photos kat


Glad that you liked them, Jo 



Maisie and Me said:


> Kat, your beautiful malts are just amazing as are your wonderful and fun to see pics!!!!! You are a fantastic malt mamma :chili:.


Thank you so much 



malteserus said:


> :aktion033: Role models!!! I played the video for Harry & Stella! They were so focused while watching it! :thumbsup: Very good photos! Would love to see them in person! :wub:


Snowy & Crystal send tones of puppy kisses to Harry and Stella and their mommy. They also thank their auntie Jessica for reminding their mommy that they needed my time to teach them something they would have fun doing :wub: 

I can just picture H&S watching :wub: :wub: tooo precious. They would loooove to meet you all in person too


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

AWESOME pics Kat!!!!!!!!!!!!!! S&C look like seasoned pros out there! Gosh they just have the most fun! What a life


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

How cute! Snowy and Crystal always have so much fun.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

They are just too cute!!! They really do enjoy life!


----------

